
Failure Is Not an Option: The Four-Inch Flight (2000) - areoform
http://movies2.nytimes.com/books/first/k/kranz-failure.html
======
jah
Here's a video of the Mercury-Redstone 1 "launch":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O4V7JfeTSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O4V7JfeTSU)

------
athenot
Off-topic but I was (pleasantly) surprised to see an old-school web page, with
its minimal formatting and instant load. Very refreshing!

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
Yup. To those who wonder, this is what browsing without js feels like. Short
pause then _snap_ , it's there.

~~~
andrepd
Plus, it's not only not less functional than a 10MB js monstrosity. It is
_more_ functional.

------
itismetheidiot
this was delightful to read !

